# a duffers file handle



## Bill S (May 4, 2009)

Here is a neat little trick item I gleaned from a book of shop tips by Roy Moungan (spelling might be off). Just a golf ball used as a file handle. Easy to make, easy to use, fits very comfortably in your hand while in use. 

Bill


----------



## Mainer (Jun 11, 2009)

Be careful if the golf ball has a liquid center....


----------



## Thad Swarfburn III (Jun 12, 2009)

Mainer  said:
			
		

> Be careful if the golf ball has a liquid center....



I heard there was nucular waste inside them! Wait, that was in school...

I do recall reading - think it was in one of Lautard's books - that one shouldn't drill golf balls. But I've never read news reports of anyone dying or being injured from them. I remember hacksawing one open as a kid (before or after the radioactive waste warning I do not remember) and it was a hard rubber ball wrapped by a very long elastic string. Never got another chance as nobody in the family played.

Can someone offer any clearer info on the possible dangers of golf balls?

All I know is the dimples actually make it fly better, but why I know not.

Would make for an interesting looking file rack!

Matt


----------



## Andrewinpopayan (Jun 14, 2009)

I've seen them thrown in bonfires, bit of burning rubber sprint out in all directions and they burn as if satan was inside trying to get out.


----------



## DavesWimshurst (Jun 14, 2009)

Can someone offer any clearer info on the possible dangers of golf balls?

Luring some people into chasing them around over sized lawns instead of creating something in there shops, although I can't say I know people like that. ;D

Dave


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 14, 2009)

Many of the dangers are asosiated with old golf balls some is fact some may be urban legend. Old gollf balls had some sort of liquid core then it was wrapped by a long rubber ribbon like a rubber band. the old balls could unravel and the liquid could squirt out under pressure there has also been some speculation of a radioactive core this i find hard to believe. As far as I know modern golf balls are a two layer molded polymer ball. the inner core resembling a super ball and the outer layer of harder material with the ever important dimples . 
I have been in golf ball testing labs I personally do not see where there is a danger drilling a modern golf ball. Always work safe ,wear safety glasses, normal disclaimers, mileage may vary, read owners manual, Yada yada.
Tin


----------



## rake60 (Jun 14, 2009)

OK, Another true confession.

When I was about 10 years old my younger brother and I were cutting 
into a GOOD golf ball to see if it was actually as good as the name implied.
It was.... When the knife point punctured the liquid center core it blew
up with a direct shot into my right eye. It hit with enough force to change
the shape of that eye and caused a permanent vision defect that is corrected
by eye glasses that are still required today.

I can still remember my Dad giving me hell for doing such a stupid thing on
the drive home from the hospital emergency room that night.
*"Why to hell did you think you should cut into a golf ball?"*
My reply was because I didn't know for sure what was in there.
Then Dad kind of laughed and said now that we know we shouldn't do
that again.

I never have cut into a *"GOOD"* golf ball since.....
(Well maybe not with a knife. I cut a few smilies in them fairway irons 
from time to time.)
 8)

Rick


----------



## itowbig (Jun 15, 2009)

must be careful when using them in golf ball cannons. the old ones ;D


----------



## Dhow Nunda wallah (Jul 3, 2009)

What you need is the cheap plastic practice balls.
My BIL was a 3 handicapper 
He'd hit 3-400 in an afternoon.


----------



## Noitoen (Jul 3, 2009)

Some weird things to do with them. :big:
http://www.thewoodcraftshop.com/store/p/1823-PRE-CUT-GOLF-BALL-FOR-CARVING.html
http://www.woodcarvers.org/golfballs.htm


----------



## kustomkb (Jul 7, 2009)

I've also used empty CO2 cylinders, until I saw my Dad using one on a small hand saw, 

saw got stuck, handle came off, hand went forward, tang entered hand between nuckles, blood every where.

Proper handles with hardened threads are best.


----------



## websterz (Jul 13, 2009)

Thad Swarfburn III  said:
			
		

> All I know is the dimples actually make it fly better, but why I know not.



More surface area...makes for greater lift and stability.


----------

